# Did anyone take the globe survey.



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...ly-a-beach-once-youre-retired/article7653570/


I did but I'm not sure how useful it will be judging by the comments.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 1, 2013)

I took it too but didn't give my name and address. I'll probably get more out of the comments than whatever they come up with from the survey.


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

No can do. I've used up my 10 free articles already this month.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

So a survey is behind the paywall as well? LOL
They can keep it...


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

Just use private browser setting it allows you to read without paying.


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

Daniel A.: Thanks for that tip.


----------

